# Peep sight tube breaking?



## bfisher

Probably the tubes is too short. It only needs to be short enough to turn the peep as you approach full draw. Maybe 2" from full draw. Too short and it jsut puts too much stress on it. Another option is to buy a length of surgical tubing, but the matter of length is still the same.


----------



## boxerjake77

I've had the same problem on my Assault.I think it dries out and breaks at the peep end. I jost wet it and stick it back on. It's happened two times is a few months, still using the same one.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I agree with bfisher. Short enough to just align the peep, but long enough that the tubing is not overly stressed. I usually change the tubing after the second break.


----------



## ElkHunter2075

Shoot a custom string and a d-loop and put a tru-peep or simular. peep sight tubing is yesteryear!! no really I got away from tubing years ago and never looked back!! Billy


----------



## ramboarhunter

If the tubing breaks DO NOT put it in your mouth to wet it to put it back on. Your saliva has something in it that causes the tubing to deteriorate(rot). Use either plain water or alochol to wet it with. As suggested before put on a good string, a good D loop and a Tru-peep then your problems are solved.


----------



## kiwibowpro

DO you shoot with a D loop ?? because if you do you can do away with the rubber tube altogether and use the D loop to align your peep ! far better idea.


----------



## neo71665

get rid of the rubber before it pops you in the face if your lucky and not your eye


----------



## SonnyThomas

neo71665 said:


> get rid of the rubber before it pops you in the face if your lucky and not your eye


I've read this numerous times. First, I will not use the clip that comes with most kits. I tie a knot around the down cable. Pulled tight it doesn't slip and have never seen the tubing break here. The tubing usually breaks at the post of the peep. I've used one on the my hunting bow for the last 11 years.


----------



## Robert43

Hi I have been hit in the face with those stupid tubes , lucky I wear glasses other wise I might have on 1 good eye , good strings & d loop never need at tube. Why have a rubber band looking at your eye? Tube on peeps are so 1980,s


----------



## John316

Get some silicone tubing...the stuff wears like iron. I have had the same piece on my bow for two years now and still no sign of dry rot. Keystone Country Store sells it for 3.99 for 2 feet.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/index.html?page=2&deptid=5687&parentid=1111&itemsperpage=40


----------



## BowTechDestroyr

Tallanasty said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has had this problem...
> 
> Im shooting a Bear attack, 28.5 draw and 62 lbs... Im usuing a peep sight and rubber tube and twice now in the past 6 weeks my tube has broke! Both times I would be shooting , hear a funny sound then look and see the tube broken where it slips over the plastic peep.
> 
> Is this just from normal wear and tear? Im not shooting more than 10 arrows a day... and usually only 5 days a week.
> 
> Anyone have this problem, or know what may cause it?
> 
> Thank you.


Your gonna shoot your eye out!!


----------



## MrBiologist

Swapped out my tubing saturday. Tried to no avail to get my D-loop twisted to the right setting to make my peep straight while tubing was off. would always be off to the left. Put new tubing back on it. Have an idea to change new peeps when the OBAMA recession is over and I can afford a 4$ peep.


----------



## neo71665

SonnyThomas said:


> I've read this numerous times. First, I will not use the clip that comes with most kits. I tie a knot around the down cable. Pulled tight it doesn't slip and have never seen the tubing break here. The tubing usually breaks at the post of the peep. I've used one on the my hunting bow for the last 11 years.


Congrats on being lucky. I used one for years. Changed the tube every year and still had one pop me in the cheek while drawing back on a deer.


----------



## arrowshooters

Like said try a little longer tube and also make sure that you tie it to the cable a little higher. This will keep it from pulling at too much of an angle at full draw.


----------



## SonnyThomas

neo71665 said:


> Congrats on being lucky. I used one for years. Changed the tube every year and still had one pop me in the cheek while drawing back on a deer.


No luck about it. It's called preventive maintenance. I check things over, strings, rest, cushion buttons, and rubber tubing (dryness, dry rot, cracks). I use tubing long enough that stress is lowered and adjust the knot on the buss cable so the tubing is aligned with the peep post.

I use tubing on my hunting bow (shooting off the string). I want that peep exactly where it should be regardless of weather conditions (hot to cold, dry to wet) or lack of activity. My target and 3D bows (looped and used almost daily) have only peeps.


----------



## bltefft

Also, make sure your peep is pointed in the right direction (toward the cables). My tube was breaking and it was clear to see that the stress of turning the peep to line it up was getting it. I pressed my bow, flipped the peep 180 degrees and it was been good ever since.

I've had two breaks and both times the break happened at the peep and didn't come back toward me.

Bobby


----------

